# Would G20 Drive axles fit SR20?



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

Hey guys my drivers side drive axles is gone the boot is burst and now it's getting noisy. What I would like to know is if the G20 drive axles are the same as the SE-R would they fit without alteration?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I think the G20 is wider than the Sentra,if so they most likely would not fit.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

Are there any models besides the 91-94 SE-R that have the same axles?? Is it cheaper to buy one rebuilt or buy the parts and do it yourself?


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

My boots have ripped several times, and the cost of parts and labor for both half shafts of the axle was about $550 at pepboys, so if you only need one side cut that in half I guess. Now the parts are under life time warrantee so it's only about $125 each time it happens, damn labor costs.


----------

